# CERM 12 Edition Missing Pages



## Jayman_PE (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I recently purchased the new 12th Edition of CERM as I begin preparation for the April 2012 exam. While perusing the text I noted pages 36-11 to 40-4 missing, essentially missing four chapters! Important Ones too - Shallow Foundations, Retaining Walls, Piles/Deep Foundations, Excavations, etc. Yikes. I'll contact PPI to inform them, but just want to give everyone a heads up because I'm certain my book is not the only one.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 14, 2011)

I just checked my copy; printing number 1; 12th edition. I don't have any pages missing that I've been informed of. I had loaned it out for the October session and the individual brought it back with no complaints or concerns.

PPI should make it right. Good luck.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 15, 2011)

Jayman_10x said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I recently purchased the new 12th Edition of CERM as I begin preparation for the April 2012 exam. While perusing the text I noted pages 36-11 to 40-4 missing, essentially missing four chapters! Important Ones too - Shallow Foundations, Retaining Walls, Piles/Deep Foundations, Excavations, etc. Yikes. I'll contact PPI to inform them, but just want to give everyone a heads up because I'm certain my book is not the only one.
> 
> ...


Jason, where did you buy yours? Did you buy it new or used?


----------



## Jayman_PE (Nov 19, 2011)

I bought mine new from PPI.

I contacted them and they are making it right - a new text is enroute as we speak to my home address.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## ajosh (Nov 22, 2011)

jason,

I am also going to appear for April 2012 PE Civil/Structural PM. Did you receive any reply from PPI regarding the missing pages. I hven't purchased CERM yet.

Also if you are also appearing for structural PM , can you tell me what reference books you are planning to buy?

Josh


----------



## Jayman_PE (Nov 23, 2011)

ajosh said:


> jason,
> 
> I am also going to appear for April 2012 PE Civil/Structural PM. Did you receive any reply from PPI regarding the missing pages. I hven't purchased CERM yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Josh,

Yes, they did respond immediately and corrected the problem. I just returned home from traveling this week and sure enough a new book was on my doorstep with all pages included. I can even keep the old one!! So if you need a new CERM wih almost 4 missing chapters I can get you a deal....

I am taking Construction.


----------

